# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  plasma cnc

## luuthanh2608

em mới dựng 1 con máy với nguồn jasic 100, động cơ step, controller f2300 và ihs trung quốc, máy hơi hitachi, 240tr có mắc không các bác?

----------


## emptyhb

> em mới dựng 1 con máy với nguồn jasic 100, động cơ step, controller f2300 và ihs trung quốc, máy hơi hitachi, 240tr có mắc không các bác?


Đắt hơn máy mua thì phải

----------


## ducmoctx

> em mới dựng 1 con máy với nguồn jasic 100, động cơ step, controller f2300 và ihs trung quốc, máy hơi hitachi, 240tr có mắc không các bác?


Bác làm gì mà đắt thế.
Khung máy và hệ thống máy CNC khổ cắt hữu ích 1600*3200. Bàn đỡ phôi từ tôn tấm chấn và hàn. Động cơ Step + Hộp số hành tinh. Nguồn 120A (cắt Max 20mm) Máy nén khí Hitachi (nhật bãi 5KW) bình tích 500lit. 
Tóm lại tổng thiệt hại khoảng 185 triệu bác chỉ mang về cắm điện rồi chạy

----------


## motogia

còn tùy bác chủ ạ, vì ở bác không nói khổ máy như thế nào, biết đâu có người nổi hứng làm tận tới 20-30 m trục y thì sao ạ , do vậy giá trên chưa thể hiện điều gì

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Trần Hạ Anh

Bác dựng khổ máy bao nhiêu vậy bác ? Nếu khổ tầm 1,5x3m mà giá như thế thì hơi chát ạ

----------

